# Moose Heavy Mountain Bike in Maine Wilderness 5.5.13



## tomcat (May 6, 2013)

Nice ride in Maine Wilderness, check out many moose photos from the ride and ride specific at my blog. Saw four total.
http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2013/05/moose-mayhem-on-mountain-bike-ride-and.html


----------

